# What Type Of Sucham Guru Nanak Ji Taught Us Sikhs To Keep?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 15, 2012)

http://rozanaspokesman.com/fullpage.aspx?view=main&mview=Jan&dview=15&pview=6

This is the type of Sucham Guur Nank Ji taught us Sikhs to keep...the Sucham of HONEST LABOUR..not to even TOUCH something not earned honestly....BUT Sikhs ran after the Pandits and the Bippar Brahmins..and adopted the FALSE "sucham" of FOOD....not eating food cooked by supposedly low castes, non-amrtidharees, non-jatha members etc etc etc...a TEACHING not evne remotley advocated by GURU JI...How deeply Fraudalent ?? These Fake Sikhs accept BRIBES, thalees Bags full of ILLICIT Money, drugs, meat, sheraab etc etc..and PRETEND they eat food cooked only by "holy hands"....????

Read this article and see how Editor Joginder Singh ji of Rozana spokesman (the Newspaer MOST HATED  by sants Babas mahapurashs  Jathedars pujarees etc etc - reason si clearly in this article ..) REFUSED to touch RS 20,000 offered by Sant Sucha Singh jawadi to NOT OPPOSE the sants introduction of Comrades and atheists as "Sikh Intelligencia and academics"...and the sant was forced to DROP the plan !!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: What type of Sucham Guru nanak Ji taught us Sikhs to keep*

http://rozanaspokesman.com/fullpage.aspx?view=main&mview=Jan&dview=15&pview=6


----------



## BaljinderS (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What type of Sucham Guru nanak Ji taught us Sikhs to keep*

Veer Ji, I really admire your intellectual thought and the TRUTH that that flows from it.  

Thank you for sharing this!!

Why are people falling for the philosophy taught by these pakhandi, shameless, hypocrite people?  Why do you think they attract followers?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What type of Sucham Guru nanak Ji taught us Sikhs to keep*



BaljinderS said:


> Veer Ji, I really admire your intellectual thought and the TRUTH that that flows from it.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this!!
> 
> Why are people falling for the philosophy taught by these pakhandi, shameless, hypocrite people?  Why do you think they attract followers?


BaljinderS veer ji sometimes the answers can be very simple.

Let us see.  



Why do people go to Kentucky Fried Chicken, McDonald's, Pizza Hut, etc.
Feel hungry
Know can have what they want to eat ready to order
It is a touchy feely place prepared per good Marketing thoughts
They see others doing it

Why do people go to Pakhandis, Babeys, Dehras, etc.
All humans have spiritual hunger of varying degree
Pakhandis, Babeys, Dehras will provide them with tveets, mantars, naams, as they wish
It is a touchy feely place prepared per good Marketing thoughts
They see others doing it

I see lot of similarities.  For me that is the reason.

The alternative is,


Home cooking or helping in community cooking
Not much marketing or flashy stuff to excite
Have to scratch own head quite a lot to figure things out
Let us not forget that it is not just the ignorant and worldly uneducated who flock.  I know of a few very well educated and of sound mind caught in such traps.  I am sure there are lot of members here at SPN who follow one or the other Babas versus SGGS.  For such people the Pakhandis, Babays and Dehras stroke their ego, give them false honors, connect them in business deals, etc.

It is hard work to avoid such temptations.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## BaljinderS (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What type of Sucham Guru nanak Ji taught us Sikhs to keep*

Thank you!!

I think that sums it up nicely... fast food can lead to all sort of health problems winkingmunda


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: What type of Sucham Guru nanak Ji taught us Sikhs to keep*



BaljinderS said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I think that sums it up nicely... _fast food can lead to all sort of health problems _winkingmunda


BaljinderS ji those who have sold out their souls don't know about health.  Some do follow the spiritual leader in the video below      mundahug.

Baba Ichadhari ka Nagin Dance .avi      - YouTube

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 16, 2012)

I keep getting "requests" from people who want me to give them "solutions" to Medical problems, financila problems, marital problems, children problems, etc etc through "GURBANI". I explain Gurbani and Sikh Philosophy and Gurmatt in General terms...BUT they keep coming back and saying.."OH all that is ok..we have 110% FAITH and shardha in Sggs, Gurmatt, SRM etc etc...BUT Give ME the "solution" via Gurbani.....And from experience this is the types of "solutions" which these Babas Give..."Read this shabad 101 times...seated in cold waer..seated holding hands with your "friend/wife/whatever"...standing on on eleg..etc etc..or Read that shabad 50 times daily for 40 days and 40 nights..etc etc. For example a Sikh came to me and said that a previous Baba's Gurbani Solution didnt work for him and he wnated another from ME..( a sort of second opinion in medicla lingo..LOl..) He has Asthma and the Baba had told him to recite a Shabad..Chhatee seetal...in SGGS 501 times for 501 days while bathing in cold water,,and GRBANI would cure his asthma !! Of course at first sight the "cure" made perfect sense...the Shabad mentions ..Chhatee (Chest)...."seetal"...( cold)....and Naturally Guru Ji must have written this shabd for asthma suferers !!!...and There are so many Shabads with COMMON WORD Menaings which can be taken...." literally...."....to mean anything we want....when in fact the shabad is NOT at all about that...There are literally Hundred Thousnad SUKHMANI SOCITIES around the world whose main purpose is to READ SUKHMANI SHIB in groups and people attend these functions to "procure the SUKH"...what GURU JI really means is not material...they beleive in the SNAKE OIL theory that merely reading Sukhmani or having it READ for you..will automatically bring SUKH (of the wealth/helath/good obedient children/happy mother-in-law/alcoholic husband stop drinking/abusive husband will stop beating wife etc etc TYPES...LOL "..and so the Sukhmani Socieites go on multiplying....and people go on sponsoring sukhmani paaths for each and every ocassion...to procure the all elusive SUKH...and chase away DUKH !!! Ever wonder why there isnt a SINGLE "asa ki vaar Society" in the World...and Asa Ki vaar paaths are never held as "SUKH" magnet ?? There are NO Ramklai vaar paaths..No Slok mahalla Nauvan Paath samagams...no Sidh ghost Readings...etc etc..and the reason is these Banis are NOT widely acclaimed as SUKH PROVIDING as SUKHMANI is !!!

And so my INBOX keeps getting SPAMMED by ..."desperate" "followers of my lekhs/articles etc....( I have a reputation as some sort of Cyber Baba )....Gyani Ji..PLEASE send me the "GURBANI SOLUTION"....for my drinking problem..my unfaithful wife problem..i cant get married problem..my kid doesnt listen to me problem..my daddy never gives me enough cash problem..i keep failing my uni exams problem...my girlfriend is cheating on me problem..I am GAY and my family wont let me be... problem...my parents are forcing me to marry this good for nothing JATT boy while my true love is the dashing TARKHAAN boy problem...I cannot do simran problem..i cant bathe in cold water at amritvela problem...LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ???????
I am SURE 1000000% that some "DERAWADEE BABA" out there has a GURBANI SOLUTION to each of these problems...and thats why these millions of SIKHS keep visiting Beas, Sirsa, Ashutosh, and a million other FAKES...repeatedly....because I am also 1000000% SURE the "solutions" provided DONT WORK...so the Babas and fakes enjoy a REPEAT customer buisness !!!  IN GURU NANAK JIs Time a FOOL could have been born every  DAY.....By the time of Guru Gobind Singh the process accelerated to a FOOL being born every.HOUR...and  500 Years after GURU NANAK JI SAHIB....its  A FOOL  born every minute..Now its a FOOL born every SECOND....Wanna BET ????


----------



## BaljinderS (Jan 17, 2012)

wah wah... mere veer ji... that is very funny and extremely serious... when people realise what they have told is complete rubbish then its usually too late.... and they give up hope...

yaar kee hogia dunia noo? kithe gayia maava jeadia soorbeer yodia noo janam dindia see?

*Note: Please avoid writing Punjabi in English language. There are many readers who would not understand it. Thank you!*


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 17, 2012)

BaljinderS said:


> yaar kee hogia dunia noo? kithe gayia maava jeadia soorbeer yodia noo janam dindia see?
> ਯਾਰ ਕੀ ਹੋ ਗਏ ਦੁੰਨੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਕ*ਿ੍ੱਥੇ ਗਈਆਂ ਮਾਂਵਾਂ ਜਿਹਡ਼ੀਆਂ ਸੂਰਬੀਰ ਯੋਧ*ਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਨਮ ਦੇਂਦੀਅਾਂ ਸੀ ।
> Friend what happened to the world!  Where are mothers who used to give birth to brave mighty strong?
> ​
> *Note: Please avoid writing Punjabi in English language. There are many readers who would not understand it. Thank you!*


BaljinderS and Aman Singh ji thanks.  I tried to translate if it helps.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

apologies..my reply sates..Those types of martyr birthing mothers must have all persiehd in the WOMBS..becasue the ones that remain are daughter in law burnwers, dowry burners, foetus murderes and drug producers...producing sons good for nothing except proclaiming their jatt castes and employing bhaiyas to do work for them..
Again Apologies for the language error....


----------

